# Looking to fish this weekend



## Grouper Sandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

I am still trying to get out on a fishing trip while I am here looking for a house. If anyone is going out this weekend and wants some help let me know. I am striking out on the houses so far but the fishing is always good!

-Bill


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

It may be a little bumpy this weekend. Supposed to lay down to 6'by Sunday night.


----------



## Grouper Sandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. May have to chalk it up as a loss for this trip and watch football all weekend. I'll be back here with my boat in January. Can't wait! No more thumbing rides (unless the boat is broke).


----------

